# Move Data Down Automatically/Insert Rows WITHOUT VBA



## jsanchez31 (Dec 28, 2022)

Good evening:

My first post here so bear with me. 

Is it possible to create a formula or is there a function that would move the data set on the bottom (where you find Company A, B & C) as the data set above (with Current Owners) becomes autopopulated from a different tab? These are 2 separate tables, but the bottom table is constant. Only the table above will be updating from the other tabs. I have been asked not to use VBA. Any help is greatly appreciated. I have highlighted and noted the row that must move down as the data above populates.


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 30, 2022)

Welcome to the Board!

I do not know of a way to do what you want that does not involve VBA (which is probably why you have not gotten any responses yet!).
Most of the time, when the requirements include conditions like "move data" and "automatically", VBA is needed.
If someone was to come up with a way, I suspect the formulas would be pretty crazy/complex.


----------

